# new shop opening in sact. 8/8/09



## sensor (Aug 5, 2009)

Vintage Bicycle Supply
4370 24th st. unit d
Sacramento,Ca 95822  
hes having a small bike/car show with food and beverages starting at noon going into the evening.
i can tell you he has some great stuff(havent seen all of it but ive seen enough to know)
hope to see some of you there!


----------

